# Lethiathan's Pre-Heresy World Eaters



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well Well Well... It's About time!

The Eater of Worlds has Returned.

So let me outline a few things, first of all what I currently have Painted/Built/Unbuilt

Legion Praetor Izarus with Power Maul and Combi Melta
Rampager Squad Brutus (Jump Packs) 6 Painted, 1 WIP 3 Built
Rampager Squad Gladius 1 Built
Storm Raven Skies Fury

This list will be repeatedly updated. 
That's All I currrently have, I plan to add:

1 Mk II Seeker Squad (School League Army) - Seeker Squad Retris
Chaplain with Skull Mask (School League Army) - Chaplain Auroroth "Lord Of Truth"
Sniper Team - Sniper Scouts (School League Army) - Sniper Team Damnos
Spartan Assault Tank (Kitbashed out of a Razorback and a Land Raider) - "Angron's Wrath"

There will be pictures up when I get them... Expect them today at the very least.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds promising mate, excited to see pics and very curious to see a landraider/rhino kit bash! ill be waiting


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well Just for you Gearhart here are the pics of the entirety of the painted army so far, There was some Green Stuffing on the Commander to give him an edge and superiority over his peers.

There is a LOT of images so it may take a while for it all to load so apologies. Currently I am working on the rest of the Rampager Squad Brutus. Also in the pipeline is the completion of the 11000 point list I made... I need to add a little more to make it up to 12000 points.... This may take a while 
(Sigh this is going to be a lot of copy and paste work QQ)

http://imgur.com/B367U,JkLOq,Erg0s,...BAp,vbL00,awyGc,0uCNp,TKKCr,IiCiM,CSo9p,lZxpY


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice to see you've been busy during the downtime! 

Your 'muddy' weathering effects are really nice.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

These are looking really great! The weather damage and grimy-ness suites the World Eaters nicely. Looking forward to seeing more :grin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Something Yellow said:


> These are looking really great! The weather damage and grimy-ness suites the World Eaters nicely. Looking forward to seeing more :grin:


Thanks Man, I decided that I completely HATE White... So the less "Pure" white on the model the better as white is an absolute BITCH to paint.


Straken's_Fist said:


> Nice to see you've been busy during the downtime!
> 
> Your 'muddy' weathering effects are really nice.


Well Straken! Of course I was busy, That stormraven has been sitting in bits for 9 months now and I decided Fuck it. World Eaters now NOM. And these bad boys have been in combat for months slogging away in muddy conditions, making them nice and muddy.

--
On a further note the Captain is now on display in my local hobby shop, "Titan Games" in Lichfield if any of you are interested in seeing it. I've added the first stages of the paint job to one of the Jump Pack squad and my Champion for the regular squad is built with a custom meteor hammer, pics will be up when I finish the entire backpack squad and the latest Jump Pack marines paint job.


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

very nice work. 
i to really like the grittiness in your white color scheme


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Regnear67 said:


> very nice work.
> i to really like the grittiness in your white color scheme


Thanks, I love your Death Guard man, a True master of Nurgle! 

--
In Other News I have started upon the fluff for my School League List, and Have completed the Veteran Squad and my Chaplain 

Chaplain Auroroth - Traitor

Chaplain Auroroth is the most vicious and bloody handed chaplain that the World Eaters have ever set eyes upon. His skill with a Crozius and Bolter is unrivalled by all bar the very elite Devourers of the legion, Angron's personal bodyguard. Auroroth was at the peak of his training and career when he was petitioned by Angron himself to fight in the ring to ascend to the Devourers, but Auroroth simply replied “My path is not with you. It is with the chaplain order, and the warriors of the legion”. Angron completely accepted the statement, a rare thing for the World Eater's Primarch, and instigated Auroroth into the Chaplain order. He is famed for having the title “Lord Of Truth” after making a speech to the legion so compelling that the world succumbed in less than a day as the World Eaters were spurred on by the Chaplain's Firery orator. Currently Auroroth is attached to the 19th Company of the World Eaters, fighting in the depths of Istvaan III. Post-Heresy where-abouts Unknown.

Veteran Tactical Squad Straton – Traitor 
1.Veteran Sergeant Straton – Demonos Straton is one of the few world eaters that were still loyal to Angron who did not have Psycho-Implants. This was due to his battlefield prowess and long list of battle-honours in close combat and glories in the ring, he decided it was not necessary to have the implants and still retains a cool head when it comes to assaulting an objective, preferring to shoot the targets down before charging into close combat. His armament is a Power Sword of unknown origins, a Umbra-Ferrox pattern Boltgun and Artificer armour with the symbols of the Crossed Chains, 3 Legion Symbols, and a Bronze Helmet.
2.Veteran Siberim – Tigron Siberim is one of the few marksmen in the legion to have achieved over 50 battle honours, of which at least 10 are head shots on Xenos commanders and some are rumoured to be Astartes. His Hot-headedness often shows in battles, often taking out part of the enemy squad before finishing the job with a brutal blow from his bayonet. His armament is a Umbra-Ferrox pattern Boltgun with a Mono-serrated bayonet, a Thunder Edge pattern Chainsword and Power Armour with 2 Legion Symbols, Marksman Honour Badges and a Bronze Helmet.
3.Veteran Dimosol – Maskar Dimosol is a Gladiatoral champion of 21 battles, not least against 3 Captains, 2 Chaplains and even 4 members of a Rampager squad in a single battle. He prefers to kill using straight bolt rounds to the head rather than a chain-blade, but when his hands have to get dirty... They get dirty. His armament is a Godwin pattern Boltgun, a Krak Grenade and Power armour with 2 Legion Symbols, 2 Crossed chains and a Bronze Helmet.
4.Veteran Samalos – Diethi Samalos is an odd ball, having been transferred through 7 companies, and at least 20 different squads he has only recently found a home in the squad after single-handedly taking and holding a munitions bay from rebels after the rest of his squad had been wiped out. For this courageous honour he got promoted to veterancy and now wears Red gauntlets as a sign of his achievement. His Armament is a Godwin pattern Boltgun, 2 Frag Grenades and Power Armour with 2 Legion Symbols, Red Gauntlets and a Bronze Helmet. 
5.Veteran Molos – Maeto Molos is the squad's Vexilla Bearer and Second-In-Command to Straton due to his ability to rally a squad under his banner, he has served as banner bearer to the previous Praetor of the 19th company before his return to the squad. An assistant to the chaplain order, Molo's has a black shoulder pad bearing the Legions Number. His Armament is a Umbra-Ferrox pattern Boltgun with Chain-Bayonet, a Bolt Pistol and Power Armour with 2 Legion Symbols, a Black Shoulder pad with Legion Number, a Legion Vexilla and a Bronze Helmet
6.Veteran Vishno – Lando Vishno is a Skilled urban warfare specialist focused in fighting in Close Combat with a Bayoneted Boltgun often spearing his foes before ripping them off again with a pull of the trigger. His armour is of a non-standard pattern that he has personal preference towards due to it being his previous sergeants armour, for whom he had the most admiration. His Armament is a Umbra-Ferrox pattern Boltgun, A Frag Grenade and Power Armour with 2 Legion Symbols, White Shoulder Pads, Blue Torso and a Bronze Helmet.
7.Veteran Sigmar – Ostron Sigmar is a veteran of 20 campaigns with 7 expeditionary fleets, He knows xeno-biology like the back of his hand, and astartes biology is almost second nature to him. A member of the apothecary order, although only in part, he can administer simple medical aid to wounded astartes in his squad when an apothecary is not required. His Armament is a Umbra-Ferrox pattern Boltgun, a Frag grenade and a Krak Grenade and Power Armour with 2 Legion Symbols, A White Apothecary Shoulder Pad and a Bronze Helmet. 
8.Veteran Thales – Somol Thales is the glue that binds the squad together, being both friend and comrade to all members of the squad, with him in the squad they perform significantly better in both ranged and close combat as the squad seeks to impress there talented friend. His armour bears 2 lower red panels on his Mk II Armour where usually there would be blue panels, this signifies his role in the squad, Demolitions. His Armament is a Godwin pattern Boltgun, 6 Grenades of various types and Power Armour with 2 Legion Symbols, Red lower plates on his Torso and a Bronze Helmet.
9.Invigilator Sallak – Harros Sallak is the squad Invigilator, an officer only attached to veteran squads. Invigilators are individuals dedicated to securing the most key objectives and examining, identifying and retrieving any artefacts deemed useful to the legion, Including weaponry and lost Techno-arcana. The invigilators armament is a Godwin pattern Boltgun, an-inbuilt scanning sensor array, a Frag Grenade and Power armour with a Green Shoulder pad bearing the 2 crossed I's of the Invigilator order, 3 Legion Symbols, a Crossed Chain and a Bronze Helmet. 
10.Veteran Oloso – Sahir Oloso is a talented and trusted leader, a sergeant in all squads apart from his current veteran squad, where he lost out in an extremely close combat duel between himself and Straton. He lives for combat and embraces the teachings of Sigmar for his life saving medical aid in the heat of battle. A conservative warrior, He is armed with a Godwin pattern Boltgun and Power Armour, with 2 Legion Symbols, Red Hand symbol on his Chest and a Bronze Helmet.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sigh. After GW crippled my Stormraven list it looks like I'm going to have to recreate all that fluff. I'll leave it up for later use. The new better list looks like this.

Librarian Kirik - Jump Pack and Infernus Pistol - 140 Points
Assault Squad Bromar - 2 Meltaguns, Sergeant with Combat Shield and Power Weapon - 230 Points
Sniper Team Damnos - Sniper Rifles, Camo Cloaks and Missile Launcher - 100 Points
Predator "Retribution" - Autocannon, Lascannon Sponsons and Storm Bolter

--

On Another note 2 more rampagers complete!
http://imgur.com/FNDK0,bxpwY,7CxER,Itl3t,g8WPY,6X5Ht,cZ3Sf,5AOXD,59ovQ


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! great start and haha yeah that many points will take some time i know from personal experience haha and everything looks fantastic i like the green stuff globe real nice touch and the weathering is great! question though do you repose your models? and i cant wait to see more!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

gearhart said:


> Wow! great start and haha yeah that many points will take some time i know from personal experience haha and everything looks fantastic i like the green stuff globe real nice touch and the weathering is great! question though do you repose your models? and i cant wait to see more!


I do repose my models, I try to make sure I have each individual model in it's own stance, There are slight differences more then big ones as the kit itself doesn't really allow for much reposing, But I tried.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Agh I thought so do you by any chance soak them in boiling water to repose them? I would think there would be too much restriction if you did it that way?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Not touching boiling water with them. Knowing me I'd make a finger shaped indent into the front of the chests, I just move the torsos into new positions same with the arms and the head.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Lovely. I partiucularly like the weathering, you have done some nice job there and it gives them the suitable gritty, blood thirsty look they deserve. You can tell they're one drop of blood away from becoming heretics ahah


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Lemmy1916 said:


> Lovely. I partiucularly like the weathering, you have done some nice job there and it gives them the suitable gritty, blood thirsty look they deserve. You can tell they're one drop of blood away from becoming heretics ahah


Thanks for the positive Encouragement! It helps me carry on!

-- 
Now that My list has been finalized for school league (Libby is En-route to me by Post, It's the DV set one but converted for WE) I have started finishing off my Rampager Squad, and working on My Mk II apothecary to get used to the Crusade Armour. 

http://imgur.com/ggqb5,Xrg7j,uzIKr,Aa3Pt


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Finished!
http://imgur.com/psFoH,KQXhh,TYozQ,uO7mK


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Today I finaly caved in and bought the vallejo weathering powders and some AK Pigment Fixer ti apply to my models and make more realistic dirt, and on tanks make some realistic rust effects on certain metal exposed areas (E.G Vents) Here's some examples! (All marines have this)

http://imgur.com/EUYTg,u1d5I,OftU9


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

My Dark Vengeance Librarian Arrived today Yay! Conversion Work Complete, time for painting... He has a jump pack now btw.

http://imgur.com/7w4G7


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

W.I.P Pics of the libby, The Blue, the cloth, the sword, the head and most things are done, need to do the the jump pack, shoulder pads, purity seals and other little details. And Basing.

http://imgur.com/kXmAw,IhwTT,gucsK


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

This looks fantastic great job! keep it up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

gearhart said:


> This looks fantastic great job! keep it up! :mrgreen:


Thanks man, Here is the finished article! Also Baal pred will be bought/ordered to make a Predator Infernus upon a modern chassis (Will be played as baal pred) with some chaos bits added to make it deliciously stabby. Also some fluff for hthe libby.

Librarian Kirik is often called "The Unreliable" as his powers would often help Himself and his allies as he is a master of the disciplines of Biomancy and Divination, but has some... Odd powers. These include the passive power to remove mud and paint chips from his armour (although this will seal over battle damage and not repair it) and the power to make the enemy laugh uncontrollably. This may be due to the fact that his sword is embedded with the soul stone of an Eldar Harlequin, which may give him the blessing of the laughing god. The paint repair however, Is of unknown origin. 

http://imgur.com/iuQt9,L6scp,XBLrz,4FqiO,KyAxy#0


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

That should be interesting to see I'm quite interested! And great job on the librarian I really like him, will you be adding pigment with him as well? And how about around the thrusters? Keep it up!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

gearhart said:


> That should be interesting to see I'm quite interested! And great job on the librarian I really like him, will you be adding pigment with him as well? And how about around the thrusters? Keep it up!


I will add a little pigment around the feet but I didn't get any black pigment, so I can't paint the scorching... But I will do the Jump Pack Technique you gave me on other marines, I wanted it to look like his jump pack has been off for a while. I will try to add a little scorching to the jump pack with paint tho.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> I will add a little pigment around the feet but I didn't get any black pigment, so I can't paint the scorching... But I will do the Jump Pack Technique you gave me on other marines, I wanted it to look like his jump pack has been off for a while. I will try to add a little scorching to the jump pack with paint tho.


Sounds great and I forgot you askd about tht, if it helps I actually use a wash of brown first and then a black wash closer to the exhaust itself, I can take a uP close shot if you like... To see if you like the effect?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

gearhart said:


> Sounds great and I forgot you askd about tht, if it helps I actually use a wash of brown first and then a black wash closer to the exhaust itself, I can take a uP close shot if you like... To see if you like the effect?


Is the effect your talking about the scorching or the vents? I can see the parts clearly if its the vents (Well the big holes) in the jump packs. 

Also in other news the Baal will be constructed on wednesday!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> Is the effect your talking about the scorching or the vents? I can see the parts clearly if its the vents (Well the big holes) in the jump packs.
> 
> Also in other news the Baal will be constructed on wednesday!


im talking about the scorching around the vents, i didnt take good pics of the scortching...and wednesday? sounds good i should have a surprise by next week as well....that is if the emperor blesses me with quick shipping!:biggrin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

gearhart said:


> im talking about the scorching around the vents, i didnt take good pics of the scortching...and wednesday? sounds good i should have a surprise by next week as well....that is if the emperor blesses me with quick shipping!:biggrin:


Ahh... I have my own way of applying scorching! Also It's the gods of chaos you need to pray to... Not those of the false emporer.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> Ahh... I have my own way of applying scorching! Also It's the gods of chaos you need to pray to... Not those of the false emporer.




haha idk i might have to pray to both might get better results ahaha! although being a huge lover of death guard and imperial fists im in quite a odd position :wink:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

So, I promised you a Baal Predator worthy of the XII Legion, and boy, did I sure redeem that promise... It's VERYVERYVERY W.I.P right now, just with some sample weathering, primed and a start on the blue turret. Also theres a subtle colour change, the base colour is White mixed with P3 Frostbite, so it has a very light blue tinge noticeble when highlighting, and the rusted rivets was created by Vallejo Weathering Powder brown iron oxide, followed by a pin wash of unthinned P3 brown ink.

http://imgur.com/FWLcG,XXwc8,WPdT5,xAsJi,15ebG


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

What are you using as the chain axes? Nice looking rampagers as well! 

Just ordered my 2nd model for my World Eaters, contemptor dreadnought with dual kheres pattern assault cannons. Angron being the first of course. 

Good luck with the legion will be watching closely!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Might be a bit late; but what is the Tank going to do when it needs to fire outside of its 30 degree field of vision?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Might be a bit late; but what is the Tank going to do when it needs to fire outside of its 30 degree field of vision?


Well we're world eaters! Physics isn't an option! Just fire roughly in the direction whilst spinning in a circle and watch everything die! (Also the spikes cannot be removed... Damn my gluing.) I'll just get the librarian to point the tank where it wants to fire....


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Turret WIP
http://imgur.com/6sFx9,WotAO,dM3jt,8yOXg


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

More work on making this tank rusty! It's going to be an army theme!
Let's now edit this to have some pictures...
http://imgur.com/1rQYf,9kgGo


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

This is nice work, I'm not sure if I've ever seen a counts-as BA World Eaters army before. But I shouldn't congratulate you too much, especially if I might end up playing against you! :laugh:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Septok said:


> This is nice work, I'm not sure if I've ever seen a counts-as BA World Eaters army before. But I shouldn't congratulate you too much, especially if I might end up playing against you! :laugh:


If I get free assault marines and a nice fast pred it's awesome


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Update!
http://imgur.com/zPGOp,W6fN0,fEjFY,1rZE2,tlL7b,poci1,cUz4P,DdOmm


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking great mate, keep it up


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the continual support Gearhart, It really helps!

--
Now a bit of a no-pic update today, I have been painting, a bit more rust here and there on the tank and I now have a second librarian.... Because I didn't want to weather the first and it currently doesn't fit, so I have made a large rock base, stood a chaplain with jump pack model upon it. Then I decided to remove the crozius head to accomadate a more... appropriate weapon for a librarian. I will also be swapping the head for a new one and have added a couple more grenades and a FW legion Vexallia. Will wait on final weapon build ect. before posting.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> Thanks for the continual support Gearhart, It really helps!
> 
> --
> Now a bit of a no-pic update today, I have been painting, a bit more rust here and there on the tank and I now have a second librarian.... Because I didn't want to weather the first and it currently doesn't fit, so I have made a large rock base, stood a chaplain with jump pack model upon it. Then I decided to remove the crozius head to accomadate a more... appropriate weapon for a librarian. I will also be swapping the head for a new one and have added a couple more grenades and a FW legion Vexallia. Will wait on final weapon build ect. before posting.


Always mate, and sounds promising and what is your rust effect you use? if you add a bit of and orange rust in the lower areas you might like the effect, but i use forge world rust colors :grin: and ill be awaiting to see your new librarian :grin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

gearhart said:


> Always mate, and sounds promising and what is your rust effect you use? if you add a bit of and orange rust in the lower areas you might like the effect, but i use forge world rust colors :grin: and ill be awaiting to see your new librarian :grin:


New Librarian should be up on tues, depending on how much time I get to model at my Local Club. I use Vallejo Weathering Pigments - Brown Iron Oxide for the rust, with a stipple of the under colour to tone it down a bit


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

"Tuesday" ... May have been slightly lying but hobby is taking the back foot atm with a show production I'm in and mock exams next week I have my hands well and truley full... but I did manage to finish the Librarian! Conversion Notes : Weapon is a Poleaxe made out of the crozius shaft, a Chaos sorceror staff counterbalance, a chunk of metal sprue, a Terminator Lord chain fist, a forgeworld chainfist and green stuff cabling/filling. Complete swap on the pistol arm, new pistol new shoulderpad but original arm. Head has been swapped for Mk IV and a phsycic hood has been made out of a GW space wolf shoulderpad cut appropriately. Final little bit is the extra grenades on his belt! Soon you will be complete my pretty......

http://imgur.com/4epoL,przd6,5EfbB,meIeh


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome pose


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Awesome pose


Thanks Troy!

--
Update! I've been working on this today, Needs the base and jump pack finishing but it's getting there!

http://imgur.com/Jy9N3,1q5bR,A97Ai,9f1DN,wPEfE,NxITE


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

like wht uve done with the psychic hood , the entire model will defiantly stand out and as always awesome weathering


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Styxlizard said:


> like wht uve done with the psychic hood , the entire model will defiantly stand out and as always awesome weathering


Thanks Man, The psychic hood was easy, just had to cut out parts of a space wolf shoulder pad until it resembled the shape I wanted.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

my message wasnt sent, im sorry, well great stuff mate. i really loved that pose and your painting looks great, i love the mud effect! keep it up mate!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

gearhart said:


> my message wasnt sent, im sorry, well great stuff mate. i really loved that pose and your painting looks great, i love the mud effect! keep it up mate!


I tell you bro, Rust for the Rust God, Scrap for the Scrap throne and everything looks dirty when you devote your models to Rusty god of rust and dirt! 

The post on the chaplain model is excellent! I'm really pleased with how he turned out

Final (Bar Psychic Hood which I realised was not painted afterward, just needs some gold detailing and a dry brush nothing major) Images. Water effects will be added to the base with time

http://imgur.com/coWIc,PweH9,xJWDz,wGTU7,KWAOq,6bkz3,MBUFw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks good but needs better lighting to see.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Looks good but needs better lighting to see.


Are these any better? My camera is dying and as it's 4:15 and dark I can't take my usual natural light photos 

http://imgur.com/2KddB,i9Opr,WXnfA,xNwiN,0NCwW


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking great mate that pose is outstanding! :biggrin:
really great job! keep it up!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow! that librarian is really amazing, from the pose to the conversion work on it. I am particularly fond of his staff/axe. 
I also admire the tank and the weathering work on it. Are those the famous forgeworld weathering powders?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Lemmy1916 said:


> Wow! that librarian is really amazing, from the pose to the conversion work on it. I am particularly fond of his staff/axe.
> I also admire the tank and the weathering work on it. Are those the famous forgeworld weathering powders?


Thanks, but no those are not forgeworld, They are Vallejo Pigments, Brown Iron Oxide for rust and Burnt Umber for mud, part of a set for sand and mud weathering.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Progress! I have now finished my Mock Exams, so now I have more time to paint, and considering I have 2 weeks til my birthday I want to get this guys before I get a HUGE influx of new models, I know for a fact that I have a WE contemptor with a CC weapon and a Conversion Beamer, and 5 Mk III Iron Armoured marines equipped with Heavy Bolters to make a Devestator Squad and 1spare for tac weapons (Playing out of a BA codex has it's disadvantages...) I also Hope after christmas that I'll be adding 14 more assault marines (converted out of Khorne Bezerkes, Sanguinary Guard and a Command Squad) to Complete my School league army!

Oh and pred has been improved post pics 

http://imgur.com/hULrP,0J1E6,gOZqm


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Update! More Progress on the tank aaaaaaaaaaaaand finished the librarians base!

http://imgur.com/YGsDY,Dpbtc,Hn4ir,gR6wI,k6NBm,SUyv9

















































Edit: I'm redoing the exhausts as they're just ruining the model atm


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I made a Mortiat to enter into this month's conversion deathmatch, and this is his banner of epicawesomeosity! (Thats a technical Term)

http://imgur.com/6hJmo


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm. The picture's not loading for me. I can open it in a new tab, but it's not loading in the thread. Just to let you know. 

I like what you've got going, I'm just thinking that the mud weathering is a bit OTT. I think it would probably look better if it looked more dirty towards the bottom and gradually becoming cleaner as it goes up. Just a thought.

Oh, and it would be appreciated if you could give us some front-shots - besides, it's what your opponent will likely see for a good portion of the game. Unless you're tank-walling.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Septok said:


> Hmm. The picture's not loading for me. I can open it in a new tab, but it's not loading in the thread. Just to let you know.
> 
> I like what you've got going, I'm just thinking that the mud weathering is a bit OTT. I think it would probably look better if it looked more dirty towards the bottom and gradually becoming cleaner as it goes up. Just a thought.
> 
> Oh, and it would be appreciated if you could give us some front-shots - besides, it's what your opponent will likely see for a good portion of the game. Unless you're tank-walling.


There's no front shots as the front isn't painted! And I'm going for VERY heavy mud weathering on them. I know the picture isn't loading and I'll get it reuploaded eventually.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Lethiathan said:


> There's no front shots as the front isn't painted! And I'm going for VERY heavy mud weathering on them. I know the picture isn't loading and I'll get it reuploaded eventually.


I see. Make it a grimdark muddy battlefield (I was picturing a drier battlefield). I like. Awesomeness.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

absolutely love PH WE army scheme, my chaos unintentionally follow similar colours XD


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Tank Update
http://imgur.com/KlJOC


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

So... Today is my Birthday! And what does that mean for the World Eaters? ... Mo Models. I got my Contemptor and 5 Mk III Legion armour with HB's for a devestator squad. Yum. Also new brushes and paint mean I can expand the amount of techniques and skill put into my work, and as you can (hopefully ) tell by the contemptor, these are looking SWEET! You'll be seeing alot of the contemptor... I intend to buy another claw and another kheres (I'm getting 1 post christmas as a late birthday present... FW sent my friend the wrong thing!) Also expect a Legion Champion and a Master of the Vox!

http://imgur.com/sw56J,FcZhD,PEPqh,FK5Bu


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

wow some great updates mate! sorry i havent been around! but im loving that finished chaplain! and that contemptor! epic! im sooooo excited to see those heavy bolters!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

happy birthday mate 

I like the weathering on the contemptor but can't help but think something is missing, I think the white may be too clean. considering it's white and pretty nicely scratched it's lacking some mud and dust imho


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Job done hellados. Sorry for a lack of updates lots of work had happened but my internet is not working very well so no pics for a while, hopefully it'll be finished Devs and Contemptor


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Right! Legion Champion!
http://imgur.com/1pnxs,T2bZ2,ndupR,vvLT5,6GqW0

































Oh and whilst my internet is stable....

http://imgur.com/r6zHY,MngjB,rjfBN,ElpM7


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah that's what I was thinking 

Stunning mate


----------



## wolflordthor (May 2, 2012)

Hi, Lethiathan.
I just found your project log and it looks AWESOME so far, you have some really outstanding conversions so far.

Are you planning on making Khârn or maybe Angron???
That is something I would love to see in your upcoming army  
Awesome work so far, please keep it up!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

wolflordthor said:


> Hi, Lethiathan.
> I just found your project log and it looks AWESOME so far, you have some really outstanding conversions so far.
> 
> Are you planning on making Khârn or maybe Angron???
> ...


Well... Khârn is planned to be included in the army, Angron will be when I reach 2000 points of the WE. I'm currently planning on adding 2 squads of Khorne Zerkers with Red Scorpions Upgrades (modified ofc) to become the army core, then I'lll end up building my Khârn and maybe a land raider.

Basically it goes in order of coming...
1. Devestators
2. Master of Signals
3. Contemptor
4. Baal Predator
5. Marines
6. Kharn
7. Land Raider
Also thanks for a large ego boost!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWR CHRISTMASY NEWNESS! I've built the first 5 new marines to make up the combat squad in a razorback for my school league list out of Khorne Bezerkers, FW Mk IV parts, Command Squad parts and sanguinary guard parts.

http://imgur.com/LFyAP,Q4W1C,TIHFn,W4nse,ltYMC,ept4T


----------



## wolflordthor (May 2, 2012)

Hi again ^^
I like all the models so far, excpept for the sergeant.... This claw looks way to big... I dont know, maybe you'll find something better because the claw doesn't fit.... But maybe it also looks better if you paint it 

Good work, I'll follow your project log now on a regular base and also giving my oppinion to all posts if that's ok for you 
see you soon!!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates... Malifaux has happened.


----------



## wolflordthor (May 2, 2012)

Wish to see more WE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry folks, but bit by bit the world eaters are being sold off to fund Bolt Action (Logs will be made... don't worry...) and other unanimous projects, first of all the librarians are going, as well as the legion champion, if interested please check out the eBay listings section.

I'm sad to see it go, but 40k just isn't me any more

Leth


----------

